# Eccentric Bottom Bracket Recommendations?



## Octane (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi Tandemists!

In the process of resurrecting a notable mountain tandem, and the existing eccentric isn't going to survive. 

It was a Bushnell (Version 3) that worked very well while it was in there. I'm planning on using an updated Bushnell (Retro) EBB, unless there are significantly better models that I should consider. Price isn't really an issue. Not a big fan that the Bushnell requires an odd spanner to adjust tension.

I looked into the Phil Wood Philcentric EBB, but the proprietary tool was a turn-off.

Any other EBB's that I should be considering? 

FYI - This is a mountain tandem that will be ridden hard by a heavy team (500lbs including bike). We need something durable that holds its position in the frame well.

Thanks!


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Never had a slip issue with the Bushnell EBB in our ECdM. I have an adjustable spanner in my bike tool drawer that works well with the Bushnell, but I carry one of the stainless pieces of a larger binder clip, with the tips bent 90° in my backpack when we ride, just in case I need to adjust it in the backcountry. That, or even a thicker metal clothes hanger bent to suit would work just fine, without spending for a new tool.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

When tools are nearby, I use a Park Tools Green pin spanner to adjust our Bushnell EBB.

If we are on a ride, and no pin spanner is available, most times on another teams bike, after loosening the EBB, I use an Allen wrench and the crank arm, to move the EBB.

Not quite sure what odd spanner or special tool is being referred to in regards to the Bushnell EBB.


----------

